# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Chiều nay em đi chơi phố Ve chai

## Khoa C3

Lâu lâu không đi dạo, chiều nay làm chuyến picnic ra ngoại ô gặp hàng, chộp vài kiểu ảnh cho anh em ngắm chơi chơi.

Một loại các em sẹc vô sanyo kèm khớp nối to 





Fanuc





Mấy món này em ko rành, chỉ lấy tay quay trục thấy trơn chu nhẹ nhàng và không mua.

La liệt các thể loại kẹp dao



Lục lọi một hồi lôi ra mấy em nho nhỏ xinh xinh vác về

Đồng hồ so vỏ = nhôm đầu dò trượt êm nhẹ nhàng


Vài em chân dài đến rất dài từ japan


Các em ăn gì mà chân dài thế nhở


Máy chà chạy điện 100, cách quạt làm mát = thép còn sáng bóng


Phát cuối đói run tay rồi thu dọn rồi lượn thôi


Phía trên là 2 máy bơm nhỏ xinh điện 280V một chiều.

thks các bác đã xem!

----------

EL.Madework, QuocLuong

----------


## culitruong

Cây mái mài So Ku này xưa mà ngon lắm đó, hồi trước có 1 cây bị ăn trộm rinh mất.

----------


## Nam CNC

tổng cộng nhiêu xèng vậy bác KHoa ? em khoái cái đồng hồ so thôi, món này giá nhiêu, rẻ rẻ em đổi hàng à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Anh Nam nhầm sao ý nhỏ, cái đồng hồ 300k, cái máy mài 400k, 4 con dao 100k, linh tinh các thứ còn lại và túi ốc nox hơn 2500k.

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời đất , ve chai ngoài đó giá cẩm lai không à..... em bó tay, không đổi được, 150K mua con đồng hồ so loại tốt của TQ được rồi, cũng khá nhạy, dư sức chế cái set zero Z được.

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác biết sao ko, em chấp nhậm mua mấy cái nho nhỏ giá cao(ko mặc cả) để mua những cái khác quan trọng với em hơn(máy bơm các loại van  khí và thủy lực trong cái túi nilon) giá rẻ, Tính cả cục là em còn lời hơn triệu do mua nhiều đồ linh tinh quá mặc cả loạn lên kết cục ông già bán ko nhớ nổi cộng hụt hơn triêu đó, hahaha, bài này em áp dụng 3 lần đều thành công.

----------

bbguitar, EL.Madework, Nam CNC, Nguyễn Ngọc Ánh

----------


## Cnc2nd

Hàng lặt vặt bãi này bán còn đắt hơn cả chợ Trời.

----------


## culitruong

Giá hơi chat. Máy mài đấy trong này 150k bao chạy luôn

----------


## Khoa C3

Vào bãi này mua mấy cái hàng to to hoặc máy sử dụng thôi, còn hàng nhỏ mua chơi chơi người ta tính vo hét giá thì mình chơi chiêu.

----------


## biết tuốt

ngoài bắc vậy đó các bác vào bãi ve chai đắt gần giá chợ giời sút = hàng mới luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## Khoa C3

Đắt nhưng quan trọng được việc của mình thì là rẻ, mua để chơi thì mới đắt.

----------


## elenercom

Bãi này bên Phú Thụy-Gia Lâm phải không các bác?

----------


## khach274

Đồng hồ so có 50k thôi mà.

http://cncpro.vn/forum/threads/2894-...ap-thu-che-may

Có điều mỗi người chỉ được mua một con.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Bãi này bên Phú Thụy-Gia Lâm phải không các bác?


Chỗ đền ỷ lan rẽ vào.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Khách , em thấy link đó rồi, nhìn ngon thiệt, nhưng em có mấy cái rồi , nên không mua nữa, nhường lại cho anh em khác, giá 50K là quá rẽ cho cái đồng hồ so xịn.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em đang có dự án Cannon Polyurethane copy nên còn phải ra bãi này nhều, biết là giá linh kiện ở đây chát nhưng so với giá tỷ 2 nguyên con của g7 thì còn bèo nhèo chán.

----------


## culitruong

Thật ra giá mắc hơn trong này thôi, Đừng so giá với hàng mới Trung Hoa, so giá với hàng mới nhật bổn thì nó rẽ chán.

----------


## Khoa C3

Tay taro của Đức: 



Máy ảnh cùi chụp hơi bị mờ:









Nút gạt có 3 nấc: dưới cùng khóa chiều thuận cá trượt chiều nghịch, trên cùng thì ngược lại, còn ở giữa khóa cả 2 chiều



Chả biết có dùng được không nhưng cứ bỏ túi cái đã, hehe

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## biết tuốt

cái thằng cha ở bãi này bán giá trên trời k à

----------


## Khoa C3

Chính vì thế em mới đánh dậm nghĩa là thó, cuỗm đó. haha

----------


## Nam CNC

theo kinh nghiệm của em thì giá trên trời những gì hắn biết, mua cái quái gì mà hắn không biết mới có giá bèo, nhưng cứ làm quen chơi đi sau này dễ dàng có giá tốt.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## writewin

cha này tới nhà là ko tiếp, he he có tật hay vất đồ lung tung ^^, cái taro tay đó ngon quá ^^

----------


## Khoa C3

Ẹc ẹc, chỉ dùng mưu hèn kế bẩn đó cho những tay gây thù chuốc oán thôi, tại cha bán hàng chặt chém anh em quá mà.

----------


## biết tuốt

cha này hình như bán thuê thì phải nên chặt mất cả khách lẻ , khách xộp toàn mua hàng tiền bao tải giao dịch với chủ ,tay này chỉ trông coi thôi , nên quan hệ được tay ấy còn chộm đồ bán rẻ ấy chứ

----------


## Khoa C3

Đầu xuân, trời se lạnh, dạo phố đá phải nồi nẩu thập cẩm nè các cụ.











30k rpm mới chết em chứ.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, emptyhb, Gamo, mig21, Nam CNC, ppgas, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

Chẹp chẹp...
Go trash and for treasure 💰💰💰!

----------


## ahdvip

> Đầu xuân, trời se lạnh, dạo phố đá phải nồi nẩu thập cẩm nè các cụ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mấy cái này vừa đẹp với con máy của a mit tơ Nam nè ^^

----------


## biết tuốt

bãi này dọn đi đâu rồi bác khoa C3, trước tết có gé qua mà thấy trống trơn

----------


## Khoa C3

Không phải ở bãi cụ nói đâu ợ, em gặp trên đường 5 thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

đúng rồi đó ,phân nữa là của em , phân nữa là của CU bé teo

----------


## vanlam1102

Cái này cho con máy mới của a Nam CNC thì ngon ...  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Là con nào sao ko thấy khai nhể, hoãn share hàng cái hehe.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác đi có một đống chiến lợi phẩm, mà em không có con nào  :Frown: (

----------


## Khoa C3

Còn 1 đống hơn tạ nữa mà thấy không liên quan nên chưa khai, haha.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Kim (young un) có gặp cái BT30 đầu ER16 Bốc em cái nhé

----------


## Khoa C3

Còn mấy cái nữa mà nó xấu nên em không lấy, xấu ở đây là cái nút có vết xước, có vết vặn mỏ lết hơi thô bạo tý  :Big Grin: .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Hàng ngon quá, thèm ghê, mấy em này để dành làm con atc hay phải biết luôn.

----------


## lkcnc

Bác khoa vội về là vì chiến lợi phẩm đấy ah
Xem nào có gì hót bác đưa lên cho anh em ngắm nào

----------


## Khoa C3

> Hàng ngon quá, thèm ghê, mấy em này để dành làm con atc hay phải biết luôn.


Còn mấy cái nữa cả SK10 và SK16, nút bị trầy 1 xíu dòm xấu  :Frown: . bác hứng thú thì em qua hốt về cho.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bao nhiêu thóc bác lượm em cái

----------


## Khoa C3

Qua em lượm là 400k, còn mấy cái nút xấu hơn chút để em ép giá, chưa biết dc nhiêu.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu có lượm giúp cái ER16, nếu không thì SK16 cũng được nhé bác, rất là cám ơn  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

ER16 em chưa thấy, collet SK chát đó bác, xác định trước đi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> ER16 em chưa thấy, collet SK chát đó bác, xác định trước đi.


Hi, bác xem có cái nào còn cái colet trong đó thì xác định luôn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Không cái nào còn collet cả bác ợ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàng dữ.







Và...







Có thơ rằng: 
_Đầu lòng hai ả tố nga,
Thúy Kiều là chị, em là Thúy Vân.
Mai cốt cách, tuyết tinh thần,
Một người một vẻ, mười phân vẹn mười._

P/S: Kiều chị 146kg, Kiều em 100kg.

Sáng ra đã sến sẩm quá, hahaha........

----------


## Diyodira

"Chiều nay ve chai phố về.
Thấy nhà (ae)mình là những phố ve chai".

Thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

kiều nặng hơn tạ thế này chắc béo phì rồi hehe

----------


## writewin

diên tích phủ bì và các vòng đo của em Thúy Vân là bao nhiêu vậy anh, em thì ko thể làm kim trọng rướt thúy kiều rồi, nên coi hăm he rướt em Vân về hành xác em nó vậy ^^

----------


## emptyhb

Kaka, em nghĩ thúy kiều với thúy vân có chồng hết rồi ạ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Kiều chị 300x800x85(có vết nạo tay), Kiều em 300x600x85(mài = máy), tính cả tai bắt ốc chắc 700.

----------


## writewin

ko có em nào 400 nhỉ, bùn ghê, ^^ trên 400 vác về để úp con C đang dùng ở nhà cho máu, bàn chế sau bao chinh chiến h nát hết rồi^^


PS: kiều chị thì nạo bằng tay, còn kiều em thì dùng tới máy luôn cơ ah, nguy hiểm ghê

----------


## Khoa C3

400 như bàn máy đột thì sẵn, tội cái em nó thủng lỗ to tướng.

----------


## lkcnc

Ha ha bác Khoa mỗi lần lên Hà Nội lại có món về chơi à, thằn nào lần nào lên cũng vội vội, hôm sau bác lên chắc có cái hay cho bác nghịch rồi, bác mà tháo máy hộ em thì chắc vui đây hâhha

----------


## writewin

bàn có rãnh T ko anh, có cái lổ đở mắc công khoét, sau này làm thêm cái bàn từ mini ở tâm cũng ngon ^^he he, còn tùy cái lổ ^^

----------


## biết tuốt

vẫn chưa có mã giám sinh nào cò kè bơt 1  thêm 2 à các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Tía nó  cái bàn nào cũng dày  có 1 cái bàn chuẩn  220x500  dày 35  gang đúc  mài mặt  chơi không chú KHoa hay chú Vũ ??? hehehe  bàn dẹt 200x500 có rãnh và gờ bắt ray con lăn áp mặt 20  1 bàn rời dày  gá máy tiện hehehe 1 khối chữ nhật vuông vuông 130x180x40 đủ để dò vuông và phẳng ... 1 cái proble hoàn chỉnh renishaw có kim hồng ngọc luôn ( bác nhat son chậm tay  bạn em nó dzớt cho em luôn ) nhiều đồ ngon lười bán.


visme bi 16 - 4 NSK C1Z chịu nổi không ? hành trình 300 hahaha.

----------


## Luyến

> Tía nó  cái bàn nào cũng dày  có 1 cái bàn chuẩn  220x500  dày 35  gang đúc  mài mặt  chơi không chú KHoa hay chú Vũ ??? hehehe  bàn dẹt 200x500 có rãnh và gờ bắt ray con lăn áp mặt 20  1 bàn rời dày  gá máy tiện hehehe 1 khối chữ nhật vuông vuông 130x180x40 đủ để dò vuông và phẳng ... 1 cái proble hoàn chỉnh renishaw có kim hồng ngọc luôn ( bác nhat son chậm tay  bạn em nó dzớt cho em luôn ) nhiều đồ ngon lười bán.
> 
> 
> visme bi 16 - 4 NSK C1Z chịu nổi không ? hành trình 300 hahaha.


đầu dò probe, khối chữ nhật 130x180x40  :Big Grin:  SMS cho em cái giá Nhé.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Tía nó  cái bàn nào cũng dày  có 1 cái bàn chuẩn  220x500  dày 35  gang đúc  mài mặt  chơi không chú KHoa hay chú Vũ ??? hehehe  bàn dẹt 200x500 có rãnh và gờ bắt ray con lăn áp mặt 20  1 bàn rời dày  gá máy tiện hehehe 1 khối chữ nhật vuông vuông 130x180x40 đủ để dò vuông và phẳng ... 1 cái proble hoàn chỉnh renishaw có kim hồng ngọc luôn( bác nhat son chậm tay  bạn em nó dzớt cho em luôn ) nhiều đồ ngon lười bán.
> 
> 
> visme bi 16 - 4 NSK C1Z chịu nổi không ? hành trình 300 hahaha.


Anh không nói sớm làm em mua oan 2 cái mitu new rồi  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái này chắc được gọi là bàn Map mini: phẳng 5 mặt, thân gang đúc.
Kích thước 200x200x70. Phẳng 1 mặt và 4 cạnh.



4 cạnh nạo tay 



Đang nghi nó làm ke vuông được vì không ai rảnh đi nạo tay chơi đâu các bác nhỉ.

3 em gối đỡ chặn fi trong 20 NSK và THK hơi bị to, còn đẹp long lanh





1 em BT30 SK16 hàng Nikken mua sưu tầm vì quá rẻ

----------


## Huudong

> Hàng dữ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Và...
> ...


để lại cho em một cái có dc ko bác? em đang thiếu!

----------


## Khoa C3

Em không bán được bác à.

----------


## ppgas

Em cũng lang thang phố ve chai cuối tuần, up lên cho nó có tụ:



Và như lời bác đi-dô-đi-ra, đi wài giờ nhà như cái phố ve chai rồi  :Smile:

----------

katerman

----------


## Huudong

> Em không bán được bác à.


vậy chắc em gia công cái bàn. theo bác em tính gia công bàn 300x500x84, khoan- taro các hàng lỗ trên bề mặt thì ổn không ?( taro M12), VÀ CSO TIÊU CHUẨN NÀO VỀ MẤY CÁI KHOẢNG CÁCH LỖ KHÔNG BÁC? THank bác.

----------


## anhcos

> vậy chắc em gia công cái bàn. theo bác em tính gia công bàn 300x500x84, khoan- taro các hàng lỗ trên bề mặt thì ổn không ?( taro M12), VÀ CSO TIÊU CHUẨN NÀO VỀ MẤY CÁI KHOẢNG CÁCH LỖ KHÔNG BÁC? THank bác.


Bàn dao em chịu khó đảo qua khu ngã tư An Sương về hướng miền Tây, hai bên đường nhiều chỗ để tìm. Hồi trước đi nửa ngày thì tìm được 1 cái bàn máy phay, hỏi cái kho 7 ấy, nó hay rã máy công cụ.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Bàn dao em chịu khó đảo qua khu ngã tư An Sương về hướng miền Tây, hai bên đường nhiều chỗ để tìm. Hồi trước đi nửa ngày thì tìm được 1 cái bàn máy phay, hỏi cái kho 7 ấy, nó hay rã máy công cụ.


Cảm ơn anh!

----------


## occutit

Hàng ve chai được tài trợ từ bãi ve chai Quận 4. Lý do làm anh PPgas thèm thuồng là đây  :Big Grin:

----------

Huudong, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## terminaterx300

nhìn quen vãi chưởng, kaka

----------


## itanium7000

> Hàng ve chai được tài trợ từ bãi ve chai Quận 4. Lý do làm anh PPgas thèm thuồng là đây


Thèm ghê!...................

----------


## occutit

Chắc chắn là quen, vì nó thiếu mấy cái V với hình chữ nhật, he he

----------


## ppgas

> Hàng ve chai được tài trợ từ bãi ve chai Quận 4. Lý do làm anh PPgas thèm thuồng là đây


Mình gạch mục này cho tới lúc bác chịu bán nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Lang thang chiều cuối tuần, thấy cái cục này hay hay, vác về thử chạy mà tìm datasheet không ra. Chắc phải chạy qua nhatson mượn đôi dép lào  :Smile:

----------


## Huudong

> Hàng ve chai được tài trợ từ bãi ve chai Quận 4. Lý do làm anh PPgas thèm thuồng là đây


kihcs thưuóc em này thế nào bác? không dùng cho em cái giá nhé, em đang rất cần.

----------


## CKD

> Lang thang chiều cuối tuần, thấy cái cục này hay hay, vác về thử chạy mà tìm datasheet không ra. Chắc phải chạy qua nhatson mượn đôi dép lào


Cái này thì con DC servo kết nối với cái hộp số harmonic gì gì đó.
Thông tin motor thì cụ khỏi tìm chi cho mệt. Còn cái hộp số thì cụ Nam ròm là trùm.. hỏi ổng cái biết thông số ngay. Hình như là 1/20 thì phải.

Con motor không dùng thì để em nghiên cứu cụ nhé.

Nhắc tới DC servo mới nhớ.. hồi đó nhớ có ai bảo tặng mình bộ cầu H để ngâm mà quên mất.

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ai dzậy ta? Cụ Nhật Sơn hả?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

con này động cơ DC chổi than hiệu sanyo denky có en corder , hộp số size 20 , tỉ lệ 1:180 ( số 1703 số 17 đầu là quay được 17 vòng 1 phút dựa trên tốc độ 3000rpm của con động cơ DC ) con này thì quá chán do em nó quá chậm nhưng rất ngon ở chổ dùng mặt bích con lăn quá xá ngon , rất phù hơp làm bộ gá hay trục thứ 4 để lật mặt gia công kim loại.... không thích thì bác ba gác tháo em DC ra cho thay con gì đó vào , còn không muốn dùng nguyên bản thì anh hỏi robot 3T hay Gà con hỏi drive cho DC servo nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn cụ Ckd, cụ Nam CNC với các thông tin cơ bản, đang đọc thêm về servo nên thich táy máy tí....

----------


## ppgas

Mới lục được đến đây, dòng RF vẫ chưa tìm được.

----------


## solero

Hôm rồi có việc đi qua bãi ghé vào tí nhặt được ít đồ:

- 2 ổ đỡ chặn có 4 vòng bi NSK 7005C - P4
- 1 ổ đỡ chặn Germany
- 2 khớp nối 14-10
- 1 Temperature Controller: Để làm đo nhiệt cho spindle he he
- 5Kg ốc Inox đủ loại còn nguyên trong túi chưa 1 lần vặn.
- 1 AC Servo Motor 1KW. Cục này bảo mua 200k mà cụ Nhatson tí xỉu he he.

----------


## Ga con

> Lang thang chiều cuối tuần, thấy cái cục này hay hay, vác về thử chạy mà tìm datasheet không ra. Chắc phải chạy qua nhatson mượn đôi dép lào


Hi bác,
em khoái zin cả motor + harmonic. Còn bác lại khoái harmonic không.

Em với bác đổi không, bác cần loại nào em kiếm xem nhà có không  :Wink: 

Thanks.

----------


## thehiena2

Các bác toàn tìm ve chai để lượm, em kiếm chổ ve chai để lượm mà ko có. hjhjh

----------


## Nam CNC

anh ba gác , đổi với gà con hộp số harmonic 25-50 mặt bích con lăn mà hồi trước hắn khoe nhiều như lợn con đó , loại xuyên cốt mà em có mấy cái bán mất tiêu hehehe , đổi cái đó đi , lời to anh.

----------


## occutit

Cục này 220x480mm bác ạ  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Hi bác,
> em khoái zin cả motor + harmonic. Còn bác lại khoái harmonic không.
> 
> Em với bác đổi không, bác cần loại nào em kiếm xem nhà có không 
> 
> Thanks.


Mấy cục harmonic ở nhà đều có motor zin, mà em cũng khoái zin cả cặp nên ....  :Smile: 
Riêng harmonic dạng này em chỉ có 1 cái nên thôi, để làm đẹp cái kệ tí.

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm rồi có việc đi qua bãi ghé vào tí nhặt được ít đồ:
> 
> - 2 ổ đỡ chặn có 4 vòng bi NSK 7005C - P4
> - 1 ổ đỡ chặn Germany
> - 2 khớp nối 14-10
> - 1 Temperature Controller: Để làm đo nhiệt cho spindle he he
> - 5Kg ốc Inox đủ loại còn nguyên trong túi chưa 1 lần vặn.
> - 1 AC Servo Motor 1KW. Cục này bảo mua 200k mà cụ Nhatson tí xỉu he he.
> 
> ...


cụ làm em tốn tiền  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Nhất Sơn làm con sanyo này chạy được hú em nhé , em có 1 con 24K rpm , giống vậy , động cơ kéo con BT15 đó .

----------


## Ga con

> Mấy cục harmonic ở nhà đều có motor zin, mà em cũng khoái zin cả cặp nên .... 
> Riêng harmonic dạng này em chỉ có 1 cái nên thôi, để làm đẹp cái kệ tí.


Hức hức.
Em buồn tình em cũng sâu hàng, có điều chưa có gì ra hồn hết  :Wink: 

@ anh Nam: Sanyo 27krpm bên q8 có kìa anh, có cả driver luôn mà. Có điều giá chắc không rẻ đâu.
Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Hức hức.
> Em buồn tình em cũng sâu hàng, có điều chưa có gì ra hồn hết


Bác Ga con cứ sâu lên đi. Nhu cầu được nghía bộ sưu tập của người khác là rất lớn  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhất Sơn làm con sanyo này chạy được hú em nhé , em có 1 con 24K rpm , giống vậy , động cơ kéo con BT15 đó .


cụ cho em cái hình tem motor nhé

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

@ga con , nhưng con đó dễ điều khiển để quay không ? hồi trước Nam mập kia có đưa cho em nghiên cứu rồi đó, nếu có luôn drive thì có hi vọng để quay được , ngày mai em nghía hàng rồi hỏi mấy cao thủ sau.

@ Nhat son , để em mượn lại rồi chụp hình lên cho anh em thấy.

----------


## Ga con

> @ga con , nhưng con đó dễ điều khiển để quay không ? hồi trước Nam mập kia có đưa cho em nghiên cứu rồi đó, nếu có luôn drive thì có hi vọng để quay được , ngày mai em nghía hàng rồi hỏi mấy cao thủ sau.
> 
> @ Nhat son , để em mượn lại rồi chụp hình lên cho anh em thấy.


Ôi trời, con 24krpm của Nam mập nhỏ xíu à, hình như có tầm 400-750W thôi. Còn con bự bự hắn đưa dùng driver đời 64BA hay 65BA thì thua, giao tiếp nối tiếp mà e chưa có thời gian mò. Đời cũ hơn dùng analog (20-25-40BA...) chắc mò một buổi là chạy được.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

các đại ka nhắc tới em vụ gì rứa  :Confused: 

có mấy con sanyo như sau, 24krpm với 10krpm, con 24 thì ở nhà Nam cnc, con 10 thì ở nhà Gà con, tất cả đều chạy driver 150A mặt xanh lơ truyền thông rs-485 của sanyo thì phải  :Cool: 

còn quận 8 là con này đây, driver nhìn có vẻ ít chân, nghi nghi rs-485 luôn  :Mad:

----------


## Nam CNC

nặng 28kg sao ??? thôi e, chọn con spindle mài có mua của Trí thành thì ok hơn , nặng 15kg , 18-24K rpm , động cơ 3pha , chắc 3kw-5kw ... , kéo con BT 15 thì cân nặng nhè nhẹ thì phù hơp hơn, kẹt lắm chơi con 2.2Kw TQ kéo cho nó êm , cho nó lành , và nhẹ nhàng nữa.

----------


## nhatson

> các đại ka nhắc tới em vụ gì rứa 
> 
> có mấy con sanyo như sau, 24krpm với 10krpm, con 24 thì ở nhà Nam cnc, con 10 thì ở nhà Gà con, tất cả đều chạy driver 150A mặt xanh lơ truyền thông rs-485 của sanyo thì phải 
> 
> còn quận 8 là con này đây, driver nhìn có vẻ ít chân, nghi nghi rs-485 luôn


em nghĩ motor ko nhất định phải chạy drive dùng cổng nối tiếp, nếu có drive analog/pluse nó vẫn chạy, có điều kiếm có driver ko thôi
bên quận 8, motor em thấy , hình như nó bán motor luôn, em ko thấy cục drive nó nằm đâu

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác nhat son làm con này chạy được không ? em suy nghĩ quất luôn.

----------


## nhatson

nay mai em đi xúc 1 con về tháo ra check nó là PMSM hay la ACIM rồi xác nhận với cụ xì pin ah :0
qua em quay cốt thử ko thấy bị sượng> khà năng là ACIM > mình mua biến tần về mà chạy thaoi

khà năng nó là tbi trong máy cắt wafer



b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

nó quay lên đến 27 K rpm , là AC servo nữa , vậy biến tần đủ hz đưa nó lên mây không ? nếu nó là induction motor thì chuẩn men rồi.

thấy bên quận 8 rã vài em cắt đĩa Wafer rồi , toàn dùng Airbearing, dù gì cân bằng như thế nào đi nữa nó vẫn không đạt được độ êm như đệm khí được, thấy cái đồng hồ chỉ hiện thị 25Krpm thôi chứ maxlên tới 60Krpm thì airbearing vẫn chuẩn hơn trong việc cắt wafer.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## nhatson

> nó quay lên đến 27 K rpm , là AC servo nữa , vậy biến tần đủ hz đưa nó lên mây không ? nếu nó là induction motor thì chuẩn men rồi.
> 
> thấy bên quận 8 rã vài em cắt đĩa Wafer rồi , toàn dùng Airbearing, dù gì cân bằng như thế nào đi nữa nó vẫn không đạt được độ êm như đệm khí được, thấy cái đồng hồ chỉ hiện thị 25Krpm thôi chứ maxlên tới 60Krpm thì airbearing vẫn chuẩn hơn trong việc cắt wafer.


ac servo ~ có thể kiểm soát 0.1% hoặc 0.01%  tốc độ hoặc vị trí hoặc moment thôi cụ Nam
vụ cắt wafer là em đoán thoai  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

nó quay lên đến 27 K rpm , là AC servo nữa , vậy biến tần đủ hz đưa nó lên mây không ? nếu nó là induction motor thì chuẩn men rồi.

thấy bên quận 8 rã vài em cắt đĩa Wafer rồi , toàn dùng Airbearing, dù gì cân bằng như thế nào đi nữa nó vẫn không đạt được độ êm như đệm khí được, thấy cái đồng hồ chỉ hiện thị 25Krpm thôi chứ maxlên tới 60Krpm thì airbearing vẫn chuẩn hơn trong việc cắt wafer.

----------


## nhatson

> nó quay lên đến 27 K rpm , là AC servo nữa , vậy biến tần đủ hz đưa nó lên mây không ? nếu nó là induction motor thì chuẩn men rồi.
> 
> thấy bên quận 8 rã vài em cắt đĩa Wafer rồi , toàn dùng Airbearing, dù gì cân bằng như thế nào đi nữa nó vẫn không đạt được độ êm như đệm khí được, thấy cái đồng hồ chỉ hiện thị 25Krpm thôi chứ maxlên tới 60Krpm thì airbearing vẫn chuẩn hơn trong việc cắt wafer.


kiếm con chuyên dùng cho spindle như ermerson hay shinder gì đấy là đủ tần số ngay mờ ah  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk, Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái gì đây

----------

anhcos, conga, hungdn, racing boy, solero, Tuấn

----------


## conga

Ù ôi.......to giã man! Bác Tuấn Hói chắc nuốt nước bọt khỏi ăn cơm! ha ha

----------


## Tuấn

Lại ray 45 c1 roài, chúc mừng bác  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Nhặt con Panasonic Servo này về vì thấy nó đẹp. Đường kính thân 85 vừa cho cái gá kẹp spin, trục dài có thể độ được đầu cắt gắn vào. Nỗi khổ là không tìm được datasheet của nó.

Bác nào có kiếm được thông số điện đóm của nó, vui lòng cho em xin cái link nhé. 
Cảm ơn trước, cả nhà.

----------


## CKD

Con này là motor servo thôi mà, thông số khá đầy đủ.
- speed: 5000rpm
- torque: 0.57Nm
- moment quá tính rotor: 0.58 10-4kgm2

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Con này là motor servo thôi mà, thông số khá đầy đủ.
> - speed: 5000rpm
> - torque: 0.57Nm
> - moment quá tính rotor: 0.58 10-4kgm2


Cái théc méc ở chỗ bao nhiêu V, bao nhiêu A để gắn thử vào con biến tần chạy thử.  :Smile: 
Không biết gắn vào mitsubishi E520 -750w nó chạy được không?

----------


## Gamo

Ông anh thấy còn con nào đẹp chai như con này ko?

----------


## Nam CNC

thì ra là anh mua , định bụng khi tháo ra thì em mua về nghiên cứu ... hehehe thôi anh nghiên cứu trước rồi tính sau , đứng sợ , mấy em này sài điện không thấp hơn 80V đâu anh , cứ chỉnh cho nó 80 là ok hết.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ông anh thấy còn con nào đẹp chai như con này ko?


Hình như còn một con...




> thì ra là anh mua , định bụng khi tháo ra thì em mua về nghiên cứu ... hehehe thôi anh nghiên cứu trước rồi tính sau , đứng sợ , mấy em này sài điện không thấp hơn 80V đâu anh , cứ chỉnh cho nó 80 là ok hết.


Hehe, để mò con biến tần thử xem sao... 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Gamo

Ông anh mà có ra đó thì mua giùm em luôn với  nhé :x :x :x

----------


## ppgas

> thì ra là anh mua , định bụng khi tháo ra thì em mua về nghiên cứu ... hehehe thôi anh nghiên cứu trước rồi tính sau , đứng sợ , mấy em này sài điện không thấp hơn 80V đâu anh , cứ chỉnh cho nó 80 là ok hết.


Nó đâ chịu quay nhưng do chưa set được biến tần mitsu fr-e520 nên chỉ vậy thôi. Đọc manual dài lê thê vẵn chưa thông được.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

Bán bán mua mua, bao nhiêu rồi cũng thảy hết cho bãi:







Phê nhất là cái bàn xoay này, xoay được 2 chiều, trục quay tay motor kéo mâm xoay thông qua hộp số vuông góc
Khó nhất là con động cơ lại là 100vDC  :Frown:

----------

maxx.side, Mr.L

----------


## garynguyen

Bác để cho em bộ BK-BF20?

----------


## huyquynhbk

e cũng định bảo bác pê pê gát để cho bộ BK BF20 nhưng nhìn lại hình như nó là của cây vitme bên trên nên e k hỏi nữa.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái hộp máy khoan bao nhiêu vậy bác ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

> Bán bán mua mua, bao nhiêu rồi cũng thảy hết cho bãi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phê nhất là cái bàn xoay này, xoay được 2 chiều, trục quay tay motor kéo mâm xoay thông qua hộp số vuông góc
> Khó nhất là con động cơ lại là 100vDC


Thích cái cưa, bộ đồ nghề với bàn xoay rồi đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

@garynguyen: đồ sưu tầm không (chưa  :Smile: ) có ý định bán bác ah. Cảm ơn.

@huyquynhbk: đúng rồi, nó là nguyên một cặp vít-me 30 bước 5, hành trinh khoảng 100mm.

@thuhanoi: cái này máy còn khá mới, 2 cục pin còn tốt, có cả sạc và hộp nên giá hơi cao, 800k bác ah.
Hàng bãi nhập về thường thì rất hiếm máy nguyên bộ mà cặp pin còn tốt nên làm luôn.  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi cái này là cái gì ạ ?

Em bới nó ra ở bãi rác nhà em. Nó nằm trong xó chắc cả chục năm rồi. Số là ngày xưa em mua con máy tiện, thấy bảo có cả chức năng phay. Rồi khoan tùm lum gì gì nữa.
Cũng chả biết nó phay ra sao, hay làm sao để nó phay được, chỉ biết nó có thêm cái cục này đi kèm. Thấy chỉ xước sơn chứ chưa có vết lắp ốc, chắc từ thời sinh ra chả ma nào dùng. Vậy là em quẳng nó vào xó.

Các bác xem giúp em nó là cái giống gì, chế vào cái gì bi chừ thì được ạ ? Mặt dưới nó có cái khớp, quay thì cái đầu trên nó cũng quay.

Một mặt thì thế này :



Mặt kia nó có cái núm dư lày :

----------


## Nam CNC

yêu cầu chùi rửa sạch sẽ rồi nói tiếp ai mà biết cái núm kia là núm gì , núm thì có nhiều loại núm , già ,trẻ, sồn sồn , trắng , đen , mịn , nhăn ...... và tùm lum đôi khi xỏ khoen nữa thì chết.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## ppgas

> yêu cầu chùi rửa sạch sẽ rồi nói tiếp ai mà biết cái núm kia là núm gì , núm thì có nhiều loại núm , già ,trẻ, sồn sồn , trắng , đen , mịn , nhăn ...... và tùm lum đôi khi xỏ khoen nữa thì chết.


Ha...ha...ha... cái đầu ông này cũng nhiều nếp nhăn ghê nhỉ  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cuong

thích máy này nhưng mua bãi sợ bị giăng nhớt giống bác Đức

----------

nhatson

----------


## Huudong

> Bán bán mua mua, bao nhiêu rồi cũng thảy hết cho bãi:
> Đính kèm 9907
> Đính kèm 9908
> Đính kèm 9909
> Đính kèm 9910
> Đính kèm 9912
> Đính kèm 9913
> 
> Phê nhất là cái bàn xoay này, xoay được 2 chiều, trục quay tay motor kéo mâm xoay thông qua hộp số vuông góc
> ...


bác ơi, cái cưa lọng đó có cưa dc inox khoảng 2mm không bác?

----------


## ahdvip

> thích máy này nhưng mua bãi sợ bị giăng nhớt giống bác Đức


Trường hợp nếu bàn chân không của anh đảm bảo kín thì không có vấn đề nhiều đâu. Nhưng dòng này muốn ngon phải chế thêm phần lọc tách dầu và hồi dầu thì mới được. Mục đích xài nhiều thì không nên chọn nó

----------

cuong

----------


## ppgas

> bác ơi, cái cưa lọng đó có cưa dc inox khoảng 2mm không bác?


Đây bác, cắt thép, phi kim, gỗ và nhựa.
Nếu dùng lưỡi cưa kim cương, có thể cắt được thuỷ tinh và gạch. Không có inox trong danh sách  :Frown:

----------


## vudungld2010

Bác có bán cái cưa lọng không ạ. Mà lưỡi cưa mình có dễ mua không bác.

----------


## Huudong

> Đây bác, cắt thép, phi kim, gỗ và nhựa.
> Nếu dùng lưỡi cưa kim cương, có thể cắt được thuỷ tinh và gạch. Không có inox trong danh sách


inox cũng xếp vào nhóm thép , anh có bán lại ko?

----------


## ppgas

Ah, cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm, cái này chắc để lại làm đẹp góc kỹ thuật.  :Smile:

----------

Huudong

----------


## hung1706

Hề hề chiều nay em cũng lượn lờ bãi ve chai, mắt nhắm mắt mở vấp phải cái của nợ này, up lên bà con cô bác xem chơi hen  :Big Grin: 

Con panme Mi tu tô tô 0.001mm. Hàng đc khuyến mãi hơ hơ  :Cool: 


Con Driver NSK hàng đi kèm nên up lên trước làm nền  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Nhân vật chính là con heo mọi này đây ợ, không dưới 15kg ~ 20kg. Dạo này chơi hàng nặng chóng mặt luôn @@. Xem hình là hiểu ngay nào  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





Vỗ tay...thanks bà con đã quan tâm hehe

----------

CKD, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## hung1706

Hê hê vô tình search ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/113-101-NSK-...item3f2a4fe417
Con nhà em là NSK Megatorque Direct Drive Motor RZ0608FD901. Thêm cái driver nữa là êm đềm 1 mối tình (lại ngâm cứu hết lúa hết gạo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
Mai em tháo ra vệ sinh xong tính tiếp. Trước mắt là thấy mặt bích bắt trục 4 ngon lành oy  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hê hê vô tình search ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/113-101-NSK-...item3f2a4fe417
> Con nhà em là NSK Megatorque Direct Drive Motor RZ0608FD901. Thêm cái driver nữa là êm đềm 1 mối tình (lại ngâm cứu hết lúa hết gạo )
> Mai em tháo ra vệ sinh xong tính tiếp. Trước mắt là thấy mặt bích bắt trục 4 ngon lành oy


trước cũng tính chơi món DD này nhưng ngẫm lại thấy éo nổi, ngon thì ngon nhưng nhiều vấn đề phát sinh và có thể ko đạt dc mục đích  :Cool: 

muốn là được trục xoay thì ít nhất phải có bạc đạn đỡ, cái thứ 2 là đủ lực giữ và cái thứ 3 là độ phân giải  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Haha kinh nghiệm của các thánh bãi là không chơi với máy đời cao, nhiều rủi ro và định giá hay bị hố =)))). Em ngâm cứu từ từ có ngày chơi dc thôi, đọc catalog thì có vẻ cần nhiều món hơn là 1 con driver cùi mía  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Em có 1 góp ý nhỏ thế này: cụ cẩn thận với đồ chạy direct từ Resolver, trừ khi là đời cực mới.

Còn quan điểm như trên của cụ thì cụ thể thế nào cụ cứ test  :Big Grin: . Em thì cũng có vài bộ để test rồi ạ, từ đời cũ xì như Omron T, đến Stober, đến đời cực mới như Toshiba V series... nhưng đều thành servo spindle hết :Stick Out Tongue: .

@Nam: Không ngon như nghĩ đâu ku, trừ khi nó là loại optical enc >= 1MMppr hoặc resolver đời cực mới.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao phải cẩn thận với đồ chạy direct từ Resolver vậy bác?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em có 1 góp ý nhỏ thế này: cụ cẩn thận với đồ chạy direct từ Resolver, trừ khi là đời cực mới.
> 
> Còn quan điểm như trên của cụ thì cụ thể thế nào cụ cứ test . Em thì cũng có vài bộ để test rồi ạ, từ đời cũ xì như Omron T, đến Stober, đến đời cực mới như Toshiba V series... nhưng đều thành servo spindle hết.
> 
> @Nam: Không ngon như nghĩ đâu ku, trừ khi nó là loại optical enc >= 1MMppr hoặc resolver đời cực mới.
> 
> Thanks.


thì em bảo vấn đề thứ 3 mà encoder rùi mà mà  :Big Grin:  bèo cũng phải tầm 20bit mới dám đú  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

em sắp chuyển bị đú tới hàng này rùi, tính toán đầy đủ và phù hợp nên sẽ cực ngon  :Cool:

----------


## Ga con

:Big Grin:  cụ hỏi khó em.

Nó lắc lambada ạ, mấy con công suất lớn lớn (e có con Toshiba 2.7kW đi với driver 70A) thì êm hơn, nhưng so với optical encoder thì thua xa lắm. Có thể con NSK hay con CKD bên Q8 resolver nó nhiều cực hơn, hồi tiếp tốt hơn nên đỡ hơn.

Em chả hiểu nữa, nhưng cảm nhận thực tế nó thế. Được cái resolver bền, dễ xài và cụ muốn chỉnh độ phân giải bao nhiêu tùy hỷ, như con Omron T (hay R serries em không nhớ chính xác) đời sản xuất 198x đã cho phép chỉnh độ phân giải lên hơn 100.000 cpr, trong khi đời đó mấy anh servo khác độ phân giải chỉ 4.000 hay 10.000cpr.

Cụ Giang VNCNC cũng có con spindle tiện chạy bằng servo Toshiba, chắc hỏi cụ chia sẻ cảm nhận thế nào.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

Bác Hưng inbox cho cái giá xem sao? Nếu giá thơm có khi mình rinh luôn

----------


## inhainha

> cụ hỏi khó em.
> 
> Nó lắc lambada ạ, mấy con công suất lớn lớn (e có con Toshiba 2.7kW đi với driver 70A) thì êm hơn, nhưng so với optical encoder thì thua xa lắm. Có thể con NSK hay con CKD bên Q8 resolver nó nhiều cực hơn, hồi tiếp tốt hơn nên đỡ hơn.
> 
> Em chả hiểu nữa, nhưng cảm nhận thực tế nó thế. Được cái resolver bền, dễ xài và cụ muốn chỉnh độ phân giải bao nhiêu tùy hỷ, như con Omron T (hay R serries em không nhớ chính xác) đời sản xuất 198x đã cho phép chỉnh độ phân giải lên hơn 100.000 cpr, trong khi đời đó mấy anh servo khác độ phân giải chỉ 4.000 hay 10.000cpr.
> 
> Cụ Giang VNCNC cũng có con spindle tiện chạy bằng servo Toshiba, chắc hỏi cụ chia sẻ cảm nhận thế nào.
> 
> Thanks.


Trong cái mã này, RZ0608FD901 thì chữ F có nghĩa là loại tiêu chuẩn (không có absolute positioning resolver). Cái option absolute positioning resolver có nghĩa như thế nào vậy bác? Resolver khác gì so với encoder vậy? Option F có nghĩa là không có khả năng định vị trí à?

Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> Trong cái mã này, RZ0608FD901 thì chữ F có nghĩa là loại tiêu chuẩn (không có absolute positioning resolver). Cái option absolute positioning resolver có nghĩa như thế nào vậy bác? Resolver khác gì so với encoder vậy? Option F có nghĩa là không có khả năng định vị trí à?
> 
> Thanks


resrolve là 1 loai encoder analog
encoder là 1 loại enceder digital

ABS ~ absolute tuyệt đối, encoder abs có thể cho biét vị trí chính xác của motor mà ko cần hiệu chỉnh điểm 0, có loại chỉ ABS trong 1 vòng, có loại ABS nhiều vòng

----------

hung1706, inhainha

----------


## nhatson

cụ gà xúc ko nà

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Hehe các cụ làm em nhỏ lăn tăn quá...thôi thì cứ nghĩ hốt về ngâm cứu, cứu ko nổi thì ngâm luôn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Chả biết con CKD bên Q8 giá rổ bao nhiêu chứ giá rổ em mua con NSK này cũng không mắc hơn với mấy bộ servo 400W bé bé  :Big Grin: .




> Trong cái mã này, RZ0608FD901 thì chữ F có nghĩa là loại tiêu chuẩn (không có absolute positioning resolver). Cái option absolute positioning resolver có nghĩa như thế nào vậy bác? Resolver khác gì so với encoder vậy? Option F có nghĩa là không có khả năng định vị trí à?
> 
> Thanks


Con này nguyên bản là tích hợp nguyên cái bộ đài dao của con máy mài, trên driver (mã EM 0608A15-05) thì có 2 cổng CN1 và CN3 (resolver) là nối với motor, cổng CN2 nối PLC. Em đoán con này chạy vị trí được, cũng có thể chạy full dc chứ nhỉ @@.

----------


## Gamo

> cụ gà xúc ko nà


Ặc ặc... bãi nào thế cụ?

Nhưng chắc em đầu hàng rồi. Trông tướng nó có vẻ to & nặng quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Mày mua đi gà , tao lấy cái cây cột đá ở giữa thôi , làm thước canh chuẩn tuyệt vời, cái này trượt đệm khí nén đó cha, hàng đỉnh nhưng rất ít người xài.

----------


## Ga con

> resrolve là 1 loai encoder analog
> encoder là 1 loại enceder digital
> 
> ABS ~ absolute tuyệt đối, encoder abs có thể cho biét vị trí chính xác của motor mà ko cần hiệu chỉnh điểm 0, có loại chỉ ABS trong 1 vòng, có loại ABS nhiều vòng


Chuẩn ạ.
Optical enc đa số là incremental, được nội suy vị trí từ bộ đếm (tiến hoặc lùi), một số ít abs nhưng độ phân giải không cao. Kiểu ABS độ phân giải cao hiện nay các hãng dùng là loại nội suy (1 vòng chừng 10-vài chục vạch để định vị trí thô, 1 vòng khác chừng 10-vài chục khoảng, mỗi khoảng được khắc vạch từ thô đến tinh, cần thêm bộ nội suy để đọc vị trí với độ phân giải cao).

Loại single turn abs thì không cần pin nuôi cho bộ đọc, còn multi turn abs thì bắt buộc phải có pin nuôi enc.

@ bác Hung: bên đó 1 bộ to tổ nái giá 5t/bộ (có 3 bộ, trong đó 1 bộ đời mới, 2 bộ đời cũ).
Bộ của bác hay CKD chạy được vị trí, nhưng do lắc nhiều nên ít thấy dùng làm trục CNC, chỉ làm xoay dao hay bàn chạy vị trí thôi.

Thanks.

----------

hung1706, inhainha

----------


## Gamo

> Mày mua đi gà , tao lấy cái cây cột đá ở giữa thôi , làm thước canh chuẩn tuyệt vời, cái này trượt đệm khí nén đó cha, hàng đỉnh nhưng rất ít người xài.


Hoho, ok babe, để chiều nay đi thử xem  :Smile: )

----------


## inhainha

> Chuẩn ạ.
> Optical enc đa số là incremental, được nội suy vị trí từ bộ đếm (tiến hoặc lùi), một số ít abs nhưng độ phân giải không cao. Kiểu ABS độ phân giải cao hiện nay các hãng dùng là loại nội suy (1 vòng chừng 10-vài chục vạch để định vị trí thô, 1 vòng khác chừng 10-vài chục khoảng, mỗi khoảng được khắc vạch từ thô đến tinh, cần thêm bộ nội suy để đọc vị trí với độ phân giải cao).
> 
> Loại single turn abs thì không cần pin nuôi cho bộ đọc, còn multi turn abs thì bắt buộc phải có pin nuôi enc.
> 
> @ bác Hung: bên đó 1 bộ to tổ nái giá 5t/bộ (có 3 bộ, trong đó 1 bộ đời mới, 2 bộ đời cũ).
> Bộ của bác hay CKD chạy được vị trí, nhưng do lắc nhiều nên ít thấy dùng làm trục CNC, chỉ làm xoay dao hay bàn chạy vị trí thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


Thật ra mấy bộ này đâu chuyên cho cnc đâu bác, nên việc nó rung lắc cũng dễ hiểu thôi

----------


## TranThuy

Nhờ các bác tìm giúp em bộ nguồn này với ạ
Thanks!

----------


## TranThuy

Bộ này 50 củ múc được không các bác ơi, hàng nhật, hành trình 800, trên dưới 1tấn các bác ạ
Bộ điều khiển của em này có kiếm được không ạ, giá có max lắm ko các bác?
Cảm ơn các bác trước ạ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elenercom

Hàng nhà thằng T. ở Văn Môn ? giá 10-14k/ kg tùy tình trạng vít me  và rail. con này khoảng 1 tấn.
Thằng này bán đắt, bác liệu mà trả giá để đường sống cho ae  hehehe

----------

huyquynhbk, TranThuy

----------


## phuongmd

Sắt vụn nó bán 50k / 1kg bác không nên mua.

----------

TranThuy

----------


## Khoa C3

Có 2 cái ngon nhất thì em húp rồi, bác khỏi nghĩ đi cho mệt.
À mà 12k/kg là giá qua điện thoại nhé, không có giá 50tr đâu.

----------

emptyhb, TranThuy

----------


## inhainha

Đa số hàng ngon đã về tay đội mấy bác thương gia từ trước khi ra bãi rồi. Hàng ra bãi đều là hàng mấy bác thương gia chê hoặc nhiều quá nên dội chợ thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

TranThuy

----------


## nzhuhu

Đúng là buồn hen, nhiều khi kiếm cái xác máy về làm cho mình mà gặp các sếp bán trên mây không ah, hàng ra đến bãi rồi mà còn kêu giá trên trời, Sàigon còn chán hơn nữa bán giá gấp 3 lần giá sắt ve chai mà còn tháo sạch sẽ đồ còn xài được.

----------

TranThuy

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bộ này 50 củ múc được không các bác ơi, hàng nhật, hành trình 800, trên dưới 1tấn các bác ạ
> Bộ điều khiển của em này có kiếm được không ạ, giá có max lắm ko các bác?
> Cảm ơn các bác trước ạ!!!!!!!!!!!!


Con này bác kêu nó tháo hết chừa lại cái khung gang mua 10k/kg rồi về chế thêm ray vít me các thứ thì được, chứ cái cây vít me bước dài như cây thước thế kia thì làm ăn gì  :Wink:

----------

TranThuy

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bộ này 50 củ múc được không các bác ơi, hàng nhật, hành trình 800, trên dưới 1tấn các bác ạ
> Bộ điều khiển của em này có kiếm được không ạ, giá có max lắm ko các bác?
> Cảm ơn các bác trước ạ!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bye ngay và luôn bác ạ, nó bán cái khung gang giá ve chai thì hãy mua rồi về chế biến  :Wink:

----------

TranThuy

----------


## TranThuy

Híc, cảm ơn các bác nhiều, không e dính chưởng rồi, sáng nay e có hỏi một bác rất uy tín trên diễn đàn về bộ điều khiển rồi mới up lên hỏi thêm các bác, nếu đúng giá vechai  thì mua cũng được,  đỡ mất công chế cháo. e ở Tuyên Quang vẫn máu mê lắm, hôm nào nhờ các bác dẫn e đi với nhé.
Thanks

----------


## TranThuy

> Có 2 cái ngon nhất thì em húp rồi, bác khỏi nghĩ đi cho mệt.
> À mà 12k/kg là giá qua điện thoại nhé, không có giá 50tr đâu.


Hi bác Khoac3, bác xem còn em nào ngon thương lượng giá giúp em ko?
thanks bác1

----------


## Khoa C3

Em không phải người buôn bán gì đâu bác ợ.

----------

TranThuy

----------


## solero

Hàng này ngon mỗi bộ khung gang thôi vì ray và vít nếu không bị phá (dí mỏ hàn cho hỏng) thì cũng bị rỉ hết rồi.

Nên mua khung gang (tầm 10k/kg) về lắp ray và vít mới Hiwin chạy còn ngon hơn nhiều.

@TranThuy. Có phải bác có con máy chạy dây xích không ạ?

----------

TranThuy

----------


## buithonamk42

Em nghĩ đúng là bác Trần Thủy có máy chạy bằng nhông xích xe máy đấy.
@Bác Khoa: Ý bác Trần Thủy là muốn nhờ uy tín của bác với chủ bãi để bác ấy mua được đúng giá thôi

----------

TranThuy

----------


## phuongmd

> Em nghĩ đúng là bác Trần Thủy có máy chạy bằng nhông xích xe máy đấy.
> @Bác Khoa: Ý bác Trần Thủy là muốn nhờ uy tín của bác với chủ bãi để bác ấy mua được đúng giá thôi


Là bác này có chiếc máy phay giường to nhất hành tinh.
http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...ac-bac-oi.html

----------

TranThuy

----------


## ít nói

> Em nghĩ đúng là bác Trần Thủy có máy chạy bằng nhông xích xe máy đấy.
> @Bác Khoa: Ý bác Trần Thủy là muốn nhờ uy tín của bác với chủ bãi để bác ấy mua được đúng giá thôi


con này thấy cửa pác zinken có 1 cái .nhưng bác ý chỉ lấy mỗi khung . nghe đâu ray và vít bị trí điện hỏng hết rồi

----------


## TranThuy

Hi! Cảm ơn các bác nhiều, đúng là e có em nhông xích to nhất đấy ạ, nay lại được bác Phuongmd render thành máy phay giường thấy vui ghê, nhưng cũng tủi thân lắm các bác ạ.
e up lại nhờ các bác tìm giúp e bộ nguồn này với ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hi! Cảm ơn các bác nhiều, đúng là e có em nhông xích to nhất đấy ạ, nay lại được bác Phuongmd render thành máy phay giường thấy vui ghê, nhưng cũng tủi thân lắm các bác ạ.
> e up lại nhờ các bác tìm giúp e bộ nguồn này với ạ


bác mua nguồn 5V chỉnh chút cho ra 6V5 chứ ngồn 6V5 chắc khó tìm đấy

----------


## phuongmd

> Hi! Cảm ơn các bác nhiều, đúng là e có em nhông xích to nhất đấy ạ, nay lại được bác Phuongmd render thành máy phay giường thấy vui ghê, nhưng cũng tủi thân lắm các bác ạ.
> e up lại nhờ các bác tìm giúp e bộ nguồn này với ạ


Của bác trên taobao nhiều nhé.
http://world.taobao.com/item/4050419....hlWwgy#detail

----------


## hminhtq

Bác tran thuy cho e hỏi bác ở chôx nào tuyên quanc vậy ạ. Có j cho e thăm quan máy của bác chút ạ

----------


## Ga con

> Lang thang chiều cuối tuần, thấy cái cục này hay hay, vác về thử chạy mà tìm datasheet không ra. Chắc phải chạy qua nhatson mượn đôi dép lào 
> 
> Đính kèm 8047Đính kèm 8046


Bác Gas, Q8 chỗ Bé 3 có 1 con y chang của bác, đòi 200k/kg bớt có chút đỉnh. E không mua vì đã có con khác dữ hơn rồi ạ (có luôn cái chân bắt xuống bàn + size to hơn chút, không có brake).

Bác cần sưu tập cho đủ bộ thì lượm cho đủ cặp.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Mua đi mua đi bạn Nam đẹp chai, cho tau mượn thử  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ không nên mua , em thấy con đó bé hơn của PPgas , tỉ số truyền cực lớn , mua về không biết với step thì nó quay bao lâu mới chạy được 1 vòng.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> dạ không nên mua , em thấy con đó bé hơn của PPgas , tỉ số truyền cực lớn , mua về không biết với step thì nó quay bao lâu mới chạy được 1 vòng.


Chính xác con đó mà anh, 20-1703.

Thanks,

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy hả không nhớ kích thước ,con đó nặng 4 kg , giá 800K, thấy là size 20 , 

ngày trước bên bãi ngoài bán 20-1719 , số 19 tra ra là 19 vòng trong 1 phút , tương đương 1:160 ratio , cón 1703 , không lẽ là 3 vòng trong 1 phút , chết tía luôn , chưa chắc tỉ số bao nhiêu không dám rớ.

----------


## GORLAK

Ngoài bãi có 1 cái servo có luôn hộp số planet, nặng tầm hơn chục kg, cốt ra hộp số chắc phải 22 tới 25, có kèm theo driver luôn, giá 5tr5, mấy bác thấy mua đc ko?

----------


## hung1706

Kaka bây h mới thấy cái món cần tìm....hổng bít mai còn ko nữa, chắc 8h sáng qua mở hàng, bảo em út của anh Năm sờ-pín thế nào lão cũng fix cho 1 miếng hehe.

----------


## Gamo

Mr. Quẹo bãi Q8 DBT mới gọi ĐT nhờ quảng cáo là hắn mới về một đống servo 100W, 200W, 400W đủ bộ, Yaskawa & Mitshui, còn mới. 

Giá bộ 100W là 2.5tr/bộ, 400W là 4.5tr/bộ. Các bác nếu có ra thì trả giá xuống phân nửa xem sao hé  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi hắn khùng lắm , em thấy có anh em mua 400W thiếu giắc còn phải mua giá 4tr , có giắc là đúng 4.5tr , còn phia mới bán cho anh em giá thấp hơn, đã có người mua thì hắn không giảm giá đâu , mà có giảm chắc chắn có vấn đề thôi để cao thủ Gà con đi mua mới chắc ăn .

----------

nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu em lại làm phát kích thích phong trào đi săn đồ hiệu giá rẻ  :Big Grin: . 
Heo nhỏ heo lớn gì em cũng gom về 1 chuồng hết. Heo lớn các cụ đã biết nên giờ em khoe heo nhỏ  :Cool: 





Thông tin sơ bộ:
- Đầu BT 35 hãng NSK mã WB13A65. Dòng này không có catalog, nhưng tra theo các em cùng dòng thì có khả năng lên được 8k 10k rpm. Xem thêm link này: http://www.precisionspindleinc.com/surplus.html
- Truyền động bằng đai thang.
- Giải nhiệt bằng dầu bên trong thân.
- Đường kính thân 130mm, tổng dài 350 mm, trọng lượng 26-27kg
- Ty đạp dao hoạt động êm ái, nhẹ nhàng. Đã test thử bằng cảo vặn tay  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe lâu lâu em lại làm phát kích thích phong trào đi săn đồ hiệu giá rẻ . 
> Heo nhỏ heo lớn gì em cũng gom về 1 chuồng hết. Heo lớn các cụ đã biết nên giờ em khoe heo nhỏ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thông tin sơ bộ:
> - Đầu BT 35 hãng NSK mã WB13A65. Dòng này không có catalog, nhưng tra theo các em cùng dòng thì có khả năng lên được 8k 10k rpm. Xem thêm link này: http://www.precisionspindleinc.com/surplus.html
> ...


con này như tháo trên con matsuura my center thì phải, dòng này hay dùng bt35  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe BT35 mới chết chứ, kiếm đâu ra cái BT lỡ cỡ vậy bây giờ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ga con

E có cái heo con BT15 hay 20 gì nè, nặng trịch, bạc đạn kêu chưa thay, mà chưa phe :Big Grin: .
Mấy con to to thì gặp hoài.

Thanks.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe phe ra chơi cho có phong trào cụ ạ. Em thích lâu lâu cụ nào có gì hot cứ tung lên cho mọi người cùng xem, lại học được 1 tí gì đó lót bụng cũng hay  :Big Grin: . 
BT15 em đã thấy rồi, hàng dữ, nhỏ gọn, mới tinh...nhưng mà hổng có lúa haha

----------


## hoctap256

@ bác Khoa : 
em nghe thiên hạ đồn cái bãi rác của bố con nhà này đi lên thái nguyên rồi ........bác biết thông tin nó đong quân chỗ nào ở thái nguyên không chỉ em với

----------


## ppgas

Mới đi chợ chủ nhật:


Để làm bàn xoay.

----------

hungdn

----------


## Nam CNC

trời , anh có tin không anh ba gác , lúc trước chị Thanh bán ế quá bán ve chai trước cửa giá 8k/1kg , mấy cha cơ khí canh me chạy ra phía trước mua sang tay lại 12k/1kg hehehe , mấy cái này gá lên máy tiện để tiện đồ có hình dạng gá đặc biệt nè.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ppgas

> trời , anh có tin không anh ba gác , lúc trước chị Thanh bán ế quá bán ve chai trước cửa giá 8k/1kg , mấy cha cơ khí canh me chạy ra phía trước mua sang tay lại 12k/1kg hehehe , mấy cái này gá lên máy tiện để tiện đồ có hình dạng gá đặc biệt nè.


Đó là chuyện lúc trước  :Smile: , bây giờ lác con mắt bên phải, đỏ con mắt bên trái.

----------


## truongkiet

> Mới đi chợ chủ nhật:
> 
> 
> Để làm bàn xoay.


Món này còn ko bác pagac

----------


## ppgas

> Món này còn ko bác pagac


Bữa trước thấy có một cục này thôi bác kiệt.

----------


## maxx.side

> Mới đi chợ chủ nhật:
> 
> 
> Để làm bàn xoay.


bữa nào gặp lượm giúp em 1 cục đại ca ơi

----------

mr_phaodiem

----------


## ducduy9104

Chiều nay lượn ngang bãi quận 8 thấy có một đống spindle phay mạch bác nào cần bay qua hốt đi nhé.





Có cái bộ XYZ mini này nhìn dễ thương nó nói 1tr5.




Bãi thứ 2 từ ngoài đi vô nha các bác  :Big Grin:

----------

huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## Himd

Hà nội là qua múc cái combo rồi :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

Mớ spindle này khó chơi lắm, tua có thể cao nhưng biến tần cho nó cũng khá căng. Một số chỉ có cái vỏ, mang về chế đầu kẹp BT30 là hết bài luôn

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mớ spindle này khó chơi lắm, tua có thể cao nhưng biến tần cho nó cũng khá căng. Một số chỉ có cái vỏ, mang về chế đầu kẹp BT30 là hết bài luôn


Mấy con này chắc dùng ESC loại HV (high voltage) chắc là chạy được chứ bác nhỉ ?

----------


## hung1706

Mấy em spindle này em tra hình như là airbearing hơi phê  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ngán mấy em này chủ yếu là vụ air bearing thôi. Máy nén khí cũng phải 22l trở lên mới chơi được,,,

----------


## ppgas

Rảnh rỗi lại sinh nông nổi, ông vufree lại kéo ra bãi  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Kiếm thêm 1 cái nữa làm vai H mà chịu rồi, bãi có 1 cái duy nhất.
 
Đành phải C tiếp thôi.

----------


## giaock

> bữa nào gặp lượm giúp em 1 cục đại ca ơi


Em có một đống nè bác nào cần em cân 10k/1kg nha. 01629752293

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mới đi chợ chủ nhật:
> 
> 
> Để làm bàn xoay.


Bác có con 596BHW. Hic, em đang thèm

----------


## Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

> Bác biết sao ko, em chấp nhậm mua mấy cái nho nhỏ giá cao(ko mặc cả) để mua những cái khác quan trọng với em hơn(máy bơm các loại van  khí và thủy lực trong cái túi nilon) giá rẻ, Tính cả cục là em còn lời hơn triệu do mua nhiều đồ linh tinh quá mặc cả loạn lên kết cục ông già bán ko nhớ nổi cộng hụt hơn triêu đó, hahaha, bài này em áp dụng 3 lần đều thành công.


Em xin COPY võ của cụ nhé  :Cool:

----------


## Doanhck2a

> Chiều nay lượn ngang bãi quận 8 thấy có một đống spindle phay mạch bác nào cần bay qua hốt đi nhé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Có cái bộ XYZ mini này nhìn dễ thương nó nói 1tr5.
> 
> 
> ...


Chào anh. Em gần Q8 mà không biết địa chỉ bãi chỗ nào.
Đang cần mua mấy món về chế máy. Nhờ anh chỉ giùm địa chỉ bãi với ah.
Em cảm ơn.

----------


## tranminhlong

qua cầu NGUYỄN VĂN CỪ cuối đường DUƠNG BÁ TRẠC Q8 là nó.

----------


## dangthiencam

ở Hà Nội hay các tỉnh thành phía Bắc có bãi nào giống trong Nam không các bác? Em đang muốn qua ngâm cứu ít về làm con phay bé tí cho thoả nỗi lòng. Nhìn các bácc Sài Gòn đi mà thèm quá

----------


## Gamo

Có cái bãi gì mới nổ bom á bác

----------


## khoa.address

> Có cái bãi gì mới nổ bom á bác


Cái hình trên hình như gần chục năm rồi thì phải, kaka

----------


## dangthiencam

> Cái hình trên hình như gần chục năm rồi thì phải, kaka


Bác hay đi bãi này ngoài này ạ? bác cho em xin địa chỉ với, kiếm cục gang làm thân lên con siêu mini với ạ. Trên này toàn các bác trong Nam bán mà không có đồ em ưng lắm

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác hay đi bãi này ngoài này ạ? bác cho em xin địa chỉ với, kiếm cục gang làm thân lên con siêu mini với ạ. Trên này toàn các bác trong Nam bán mà không có đồ em ưng lắm


Bác lên Quan độ, bãi ở đường Tam chinh Hà lội hoặc bãi con mẹ Hạnh hay gì ấy ở đường 3 thử xem.

----------

dangthiencam

----------


## dangthiencam

> Bác lên Quan độ, bãi ở đường Tam chinh Hà lội hoặc bãi con mẹ Hạnh hay gì ấy ở đường 3 thử xem.


Bác có địa chỉ chính xác không ạ? em từ Hưng Yên lên nên cũng không rõ đường xá lắm ạ

----------


## lituan219

Các bác chỉ giúp em xem trên Thái Nguyên có bãi nào không ạ?

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác có địa chỉ chính xác không ạ? em từ Hưng Yên lên nên cũng không rõ đường xá lắm ạ


Hơi khó chỉ đường bác ạ. Bác nên đi cùng ai đấy quen đường để đỡ mua hớ ạ

----------


## Gamo

Ý cụ ấy là cụ ấy đang tổ chức uống bia với các cụ miền Bắc. Bác ghé uống bia, cụ ấy vẽ đường cho.

Em chỉ được thọ giáo cụ hói 2 tuần mà nội công chém gió tăng vài chục bậc đấy cụ.

----------


## garynguyen

Thái Nguyên em biết bãi đối diện bưu điện Quán triều, chủ bãi tên Du. Cơ mà tên chủ về quê ăn tết rồi

----------

thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## suu_tam

Hình như bác solero biết tên chủ đó.

----------

kzam

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác hay đi bãi này ngoài này ạ? bác cho em xin địa chỉ với, kiếm cục gang làm thân lên con siêu mini với ạ. Trên này toàn các bác trong Nam bán mà không có đồ em ưng lắm





> Bác có địa chỉ chính xác không ạ? em từ Hưng Yên lên nên cũng không rõ đường xá lắm ạ


Bác ở Hưng yên thì chạy qua chỗ lão Khoa c3 nhờ lão phay cho nhanh ợ, hoặc nếu gần Hà nam thì chạy qua Đồng văn em phay cho cũng được ạ. Chứ đi bãi thì thích lắm nhưng 10 ông thì 8 ông nghiện đấy bác ạ. Nếu chỉ tính riêng đắt rẻ thì mua trên 4r hay thậm chí mua đồ mới còn rẻ hơn đi bãi bác ạ. Đi bãi cái gì cũng thấy thích, cái gì cũng thấy rẻ nên mua lắm rồi về cũng chả dùng được bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## minhduc0110

Em thì ở trong Nam luôn , chỗ e thanh lý rât nhiều máy móc luôn , có đồ cơ , điện , và trong công nghiệp đủ loại . Mấy bác đến chỗ e xem là chỉ có mê mệt thôi luôn . Củ , mới bên e có đủ cho mấy bác tha hồ lựa chọn ^^

----------


## Vietmart

a cho cái địa chỉ đi a

----------


## Vietmart

ở nam thì chỉ có biết nhât tảo, không thì mí bãi ở quốc lộ thôi ah

----------

